# please help total newbie spend $2000



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to ask the usual newbie question. I would like to get set up. I will have $2000 to spend and I'm starting from scratch. 

I want to watch DVD's and cable TV and listen to music. Maybe get a Satellite connection too. I also want to connect a computer. 

All suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What you're asking is a very broad question that could be answered about a million ways. Would you be willing to do this over skype or the phone? I'd be happy to have a 30 minute conversation, which would be much easier than the back and forth with multiple clarifying questions being asked. If you would like to do that, please PM me.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, and Welcome to the Shack. 

What all are you looking to get with that budget?
DVD, Receiver and 5.1? Or just 5.1, or?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we really need more info to help you properly.

So you need a receiver or separates, speakers, subwoofer, DVD player and possibly a satellite receiver if you don't go with a cable box.

What display (TV) do you have now? Is it HD and does it have HDMI inputs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

You should look at home theater pc which should do most of what you are talking about, you can spend anywhere from 

quick froogle search found the following under $2000
$1299 http://www.google.com/products?q=famulent&btnG=Search+Products
http://www.google.com/products?q=moneual&btnG=Search+Products&show=dd

or other comparable media center pcs...
you could also put your own together and install vista


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Home theater pc's have there place but are not going to be as flexible as a dedicated system. Hence the reason most people with dedicated Home theater systems do not go this route.
Onkyo has a Home theater system in a box that is getting some great reviews. Have a look HERE


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

if you are looking for speakers/sub receiver etc... here is my suggestion

Pioneer 1018 receiver $500.00
Onix ELT 525 system on sale $1200.00 free shipping
Onix MFW15 sub $600.00 (or possibly a used HSU sub for around 300.00)

as for tv..i'm a projector fanatic, so i'm the wrong person to ask about TVs..but if you want any info on a projection system let me know.


----------

